# Father Brakel on Christian Meditation



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 18, 2007)

Wilhelmus a'Brakel, _The Christian's Reasonable Service_, Vol. 4, Chap. 78, pp. 25-30:



> *Spiritual Meditation*
> 
> In addition to solitude, we wish to consider the practice of holy meditation or spiritual reflection. _This is a spiritual exercise in which a godly person -- having a heart which is separated from the earth and lifted up toward heaven -- reflects upon and engages his thoughts toward God and divine things with which he was already previously acquainted. He does so in order to be led further into divine mysteries, to be kindled with love, to be comforted, and to be stirred up to lively exercises.
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 25, 2008)

A "Sabbath a'Brakel" from Nathan Eshelman:



> Engage much in holy contemplation and meditation. Reflect upon who and what you are, the ways the Lord has led you hitherto, and upon your former mourning, seeking, and tears. Reflect upon the comforts and deliverances which the Lord has frequently given you, upon the benefits of the covenant of grace (each individually), and upon future glory and all that the soul will forever enjoy there. This is suitable to cause the soul quietly to rejoice. "My meditation of Him shall be sweet: I will be glad in the LORD" (Psa. 104:34).


----------

